# 2012 TCR Advanced SL - How to close the head tube holes?



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

TCR Advanced SL 2012 just got it and installed the Ultegra DI2 on it. The 2 front holes in the head tubes which usually fit with the mechanical cabling are remained opened as the DI2 wiring is going within the hole underneath the top tube next to the one with the rear brake cable hole. Anyone knows how to block these 2 holes in the front of the head tube so it won't remain open?


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I basically looks for this how can I get these?


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I would think that you could find automotive motorcycle plastic push pin rivet like things fairly easily. Try that, unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I have contact Giant dealer found out there is Giant shop inLondon UK I went there and they sort it out for me in 5 min. First pleasant experience with Giant. Good for them and for us!


----------

